# Game ID



## Obnoxiousness (Aug 23, 2009)

This is going way back to the 1980s, probably on the Amiga or maybe even the Amstrad 464... there was a game which was set in a medieval type city... all you could see of the city was a series of walls, like you were in a maze.

The game title I think was the name of the city, which possibly began with the letter D. But not sure. 

I seem to remember sprites in the graphics, but not sure. I think there was also a map which showed the city as being round.

Any help remembering the name of this game would be most appreciated, thank you.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

ant attack? 

Probably not on reflection.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, but I think it was basically humans wandering around the city.  

I've checked a few sites and googled the bits I recall, but nothing comes up.

I think the idea of the game was to travel around the city which was like a stone maze... but every so often there was a door into something like a room or pub or whatever.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 24, 2009)

Alternate Reality: The City?

http://www.lemonamiga.com/?mainurl=http://www.lemonamiga.com/games/list.php?list_year=1988


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2009)

fuck me i think i know what you mean.

my mates had it on his mac i think.


it was kinda rpg sprite thingy with the odd fight if you went down the wrong alley and stuff.

Think the game was the name of the city.

arrrgggghhh.


dave


----------



## Final (Aug 24, 2009)

this one?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 25, 2009)

Final said:


> this one?



oh fuck I played that on my mates amiga years ago.


----------



## strung out (Aug 25, 2009)

tir na nog?


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 25, 2009)

strung_out said:


> tir na nog?



Sounds like it could be the follow up, but storywise the prequal Dun Darach


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Aug 25, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> Sounds like it could be the follow up, but storywise the prequal Dun Darach



THAT'S IT!!!  Dun Darach..... thank you! 

And thanks to everyone who contributed to the thread.


----------



## strung out (Aug 25, 2009)

ah well, i was close enough


----------



## cybershot (Aug 26, 2009)

i remember that now seeing the screenshot.


----------

